# If you've voted today or early



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

I thought it would be fun to have JUST a blind poll on *actual votes *cast today or in early/mail in voting by our fabulous LB Back Porch crew...maybe we'll know the winner before the networks






PLEASE just vote. We don't need debating and we don't need to know who you voted for or why. I think we know how most of feel already



Again, please vote in the poll ONLY if you are a US Citizen *and a registered voter who has ALREADY voted.*

This should be fun, so please play nice





I hope I didn't miss anyone's candidate of choice. These were the names on my Arkansas ballot.

Edited to add Gloria E. La Riva...sorry!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 4, 2008)

Laura just thought I'd post on this to bump it up....plus you've got two Naders in there if you want to change it before anyone votes for him.


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

Sonya said:


> Laura just thought I'd post on this to bump it up....plus you've got two Naders in there if you want to change it before anyone votes for him.


Dagnabbit, LOL Thanks for catching that Sonya


----------



## Gini (Nov 4, 2008)

Voted for McCain by mail in!


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a reminder guys, please just vote in the poll...no telling


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 4, 2008)

I think we should be able to say who we voted for. It's not like its not known for some of us.

So with that I along with my father and mother voted McCain / Palin.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharon, My Dad, and I all voted for Obama.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 4, 2008)

I am just curious if anyone got a flu shot when they voted today - at one of the Vote and Vax Clinics??


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

Okey dokey, I guess I've been outvoted...so to speak



..I thought that just simply voting in the poll would keep bickering at bay, so let's just all be nice OK?


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Laura - cool idea and it will be fun (hopefully) to see who wins on LB!!


----------



## bingo (Nov 4, 2008)

targetsmom said:


> I am just curious if anyone got a flu shot when they voted today - at one of the Vote and Vax Clinics??


I voted early and previously gotten my flu shot but when I saw it on the news I did think it was a great idea.





Oh might as well join everyone else and say my family and I proudly voted for Obama!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I think we should be able to say who we voted for. It's not like its not known for some of us.So with that I along with my father and mother voted McCain / Palin.



Are we voting for others in this poll, too? Didn't know if I should add my hubby in who looks at LB on occasion but isn't a member.


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know



I had intended as an unofficial members poll, so I would say one vote for each member


----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2008)

My vote went in last week!(McCain of course



) We vote by mail in Oregon and I sure do like that! Getting sick of all the political adds, especially for the local measures/candidates. Some of them are down right nasty!


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 4, 2008)

Very interesting so far. My vote is in


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted for Barack Obama.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 4, 2008)

sedeh said:


> Getting sick of all the political ads, especially for the local measures/candidates. Some of them are down right nasty!


Ugh, tell me about it! If I have to hear one more "'Dino Rossi did blah blah blah.' (Woman's voice-) 'No support for families? That's not right!' 'Dino Rossi did blah blah blah.' (Woman's whiney voice-) 'No money for blah blah? That's not fair!'" I think I'm going to scream! :arg!

Leia


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had 3 phone calls in the last 15 min on this subject



Gosh dang give it a rest already. If people are going to vote then they probably already did





Ok I am done venting now


----------



## horsehug (Nov 4, 2008)

There were only 5 choices on my ballot, so I wrote-in Ron Paul. 

Susan O.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Nov 4, 2008)

Brother, dad and I all voted for Obama today. Mom already voted by mail-also Obama.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm keeping who I voted for a secret






It is though the same way my husband, mother, father, and assistants voted... not to mention most of my friends and clients


----------



## Bassett (Nov 4, 2008)

> I'm keeping who I voted for a secret



Aw come on Jill, tell us. You're no fun.



Are we just supposed to guess who you voted for?


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted for... McCain


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2008)

Bassett said:


> > I'm keeping who I voted for a secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you know me. I am very quiet about my opinions on political matters


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 4, 2008)

> quote name='Jill' date='Nov 4 2008, 04:46 PM' post='1108067'






> Oh, you know me. I am very quiet about my opinions on political matters


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted this morning



Wonderful turn-out early today in our little rural community!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 4, 2008)

Jill said:


> Bassett said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm keeping who I voted for a secret
> ...


Oh Jill didn't you learn in church that liars go to h e l l?

Wonder if Rev. Wright taught that.....


----------



## Bassett (Nov 4, 2008)

Jill said:


> Bassett said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm keeping who I voted for a secret
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## christina_ski (Nov 4, 2008)

Voted this morning for Obama.

I just wish when it came to voting you voted on the policies themselves, not the person or party. Seems like you have to take the good with the bad no matter how you vote.

My 2 cents


----------



## Ashley (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted today for the first time in my life. Boy is it nice living in a small town, walk in and out with out problems, especially considering I still had to registure as well.


----------



## River Wood (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted on the 3rd


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 4, 2008)

Voted this morning...

You all know for who!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]THANK YOU everyone who's participating!!!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Barbie (Nov 4, 2008)

My husband and I voted a couple of weeks ago by absentee - both proudly for McCain/Palin.

Barbie


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 4, 2008)

We voted a couple weeks ago, by absentee.

We live in a small town, now, and all voting is done that way.

Miss the atmosphere of the old polling locations.....where you

stood in line with your neighbors, visited and caught up

on news, got your turn in the booth and felt like you'd done

your civic duty along with the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

I just voted here on LB, but we voted last Friday night and for

McCain/Palin

Sure praying he wins.

Vicky


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wish the election would've followed our poll here! LOL Oh well let's all hope for the best regardless.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank goodness the people voted for change. McCain is conceding right now!!!


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Marylou said:


> . McCain is conceding right now!!!



And VERY Graciously too! He shows to the end the "hero" he is!!


----------



## bingo (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to say McCains speech was very respectful and admirable. I do hope his plea for us all to come together is heard.


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting...............................................................


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, it is interesting. We know about 47% of the popular vote went to McCain... I think that with out either the youth vote or the black vote (98% of which was for Obama), it would have been a different outcome.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 6, 2008)

You got that right Jill. It is exactly what I think.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I will start a republican vote assistance group and call it P.E.C.A.N. LOL This is meant to be funny!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

PS remember that the Carter years brought us Reagan


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank GOD EVERYONE voted.

Now we have a President Elect that represent the PEOPLE of America. Young and old, black and white and every color inbetween.

And AGAIN remember bush brought us OBAMA, if history repeats itself he should be GRAND!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 6, 2008)

Kim its really not that suprising (the lb poll result) many forum members have more then one account and forum name so its quite possible for one person to vote in a poll several times

doesnt really matter though in the big scheme of things as Obama won and really thats the end of the story


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Did not realize that thanks for the info.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 6, 2008)

Fran, P.E.C.A.N.



Good one.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

whitney said:


> And AGAIN remember bush brought us OBAMA, if history repeats itself he should be GRAND!


We'll know if his election is a "Reagan" caliber good thing in 4 years. We all hope it is.

I never thought of forum members using multiple accounts to vote more than once. I guess maybe some could, but probably if so, you'd have to figure it happened on each side.


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill I believe OBAMA should have 8 years like Reagan did to see a change don't you?


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you know we are talking about someone who's not even served one day in office? Let's hold off on casting our 2012 votes.

Personally, I predict 2012 will be a Republican landslide. It all remains to be seen.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill said:


> Did you know we are talking about someone who's not even served one day in office? Let's hold off on casting our 2012 votes.
> Personally, I predict 2012 will be a Republican landslide. It all remains to be seen.


I just hope that the ones that voted him in done the right thing but i am with you one this one jill


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Hunter


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Kim its really not that suprising (the lb poll result) many forum members have more then one account and forum name so its quite possible for one person to vote in a poll several times
> doesnt really matter though in the big scheme of things as Obama won and really thats the end of the story








An educated assumption would be that the majority of people here on LB that voted are white and have some sort of decent income, after all we own horses.

Those who more than likely did NOT vote in this unofficial poll are black, first time voters, and/or low income.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm just glad that I've already ordered my "Don't Blame Me I Voted For McCain/Palin" bumper sticker!!!!


----------

